# Using credit cards in the Philippine



## sombrado

Hi members,

Please tell me if it is safe to use my credit card in the Philippines, especially in Manila? I've heard many stories about credit card scam in Manila.

A few friends of mine told me that it is quite safe to use at SM mall and some reputable establishments but not in some 'hideaway' restaurants. Or even in some 3 to 4 stars hotels.
Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit

sombrado said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Please tell me if it is safe to use my credit card in the Philippines, especially in Manila? I've heard many stories about credit card scam in Manila.
> 
> A few friends of mine told me that it is quite safe to use at SM mall and some reputable establishments but not in some 'hideaway' restaurants. Or even in some 3 to 4 stars hotels.
> Thank you.


In most cases is it safe enough. Just NEVER let your card out of your sight when it is being used. An example of this is at a drug store. Often times they must take the card away from the counter to do the charge. Use extreme caution that you can keep your card in sight at all time. Also at a restaurant. There, it is best to go to the cashier yourself and not let the staff take your card. Just use extra caution...


----------



## DannyA

Safe as anywhere mate,the world nowadays is no stranger to card-skimmers,I have used my card in London and had people trying to use a clone in the states,thats never happened in the P.I.


----------



## cvgtpc1

I've haven't had a problem yet and they usually ask for ID which doesn't happen much in the US.


----------



## MikeynJenz

We havnt had any problems as of yet either but as people say, never let the card out of your sight. Cloning is a global problem and not just confined to the Philippines. I have never had my card cloned here but have had one cloned back when i lived in the UK, so there you go.

The only problem i have is the lack of places that you can actually use them, unless you go to the mall. Even the local 7 Eleven doesn't accept them.

And Gene yes, at Mercury drugstore they always have to take the card away which is annoying


----------



## fmartin_gila

So far I have not had any problem in using a credit card most anywhere in the world I have been. As a precaution, the card I use only links to a separate account to which I can transfer funds to. This way I can limit the amount of damage possible if compromised. I only draw cash out at a secure location and then use cash to purchase items and services and so forth. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A.

MikeynJenz said:


> We havnt had any problems as of yet either but as people say, never let the card out of your sight. Cloning is a global problem and not just confined to the Philippines. I have never had my card cloned here but have had one cloned back when i lived in the UK, so there you go.
> 
> The only problem i have is the lack of places that you can actually use them, unless you go to the mall. Even the local 7 Eleven doesn't accept them.
> 
> And Gene yes, at Mercury drugstore they always have to take the card away which is annoying



Grocery stores usually take the card away and have to run it at a desk in front. I don't understand why KFC and McDonalds don't use the credit cards? Burger King now does. On a lighter note we got our first chain store in a municipality of 33,000 people, 7-Eleven, the place is packed sardines at all times, there's money to be made but why don't these chains open up more stores? It boggles the mind just how many stores are in Manila and the provinces have few if any.


----------



## Phil_expat

Before moving to the Philippines I did use cash, ATM and credit cards during my trips. Do NOT use ATM cards (debit cards) for purchases. There is a fee the retailer pays in the USA that you will have to pay in the Philippines. Cash is always the best because one can get the best exchange rate available. I used my credit card only for large purchases. The few times I used my credit card I never had any problems. Note: travelers checks are usually not accepted anywhere and some money changer will not accept money with the slightest tear.


----------



## HondaGuy

I use my Visa and Mastercard all the time in Manila and have never had a problem, but I follow all the advice above:

- Only use at established stores (SM Department Store, SM Supermarket, Robinson's, 3-4 star hotels, etc)
- Don't let the clerk take the card out of sight. SM Supermarkets and Department Stores have credit card readers at every register, so this isn't a problem there.
- Check your credit card website often. If your card does get cloned, you need to catch it early so you dont have more than a few bogus charges.
- I personally only use my card if the total is over p1k. This just limits how often the card is out of my control


----------



## MikeynJenz

Phil_expat said:


> Before moving to the Philippines I did use cash, ATM and credit cards during my trips. Do NOT use ATM cards (debit cards) for purchases. There is a fee the retailer pays in the USA that you will have to pay in the Philippines. Cash is always the best because one can get the best exchange rate available. I used my credit card only for large purchases. The few times I used my credit card I never had any problems. Note: travelers checks are usually not accepted anywhere and some money changer will not accept money with the slightest tear.


Not a problem with us as the credit cards we use were issued here, BDO literally threw them at us. We thought we were getting one but we were given three, a Visa, Mastercard and Amex.

Handy for the bigger purchases so that we don't have to carry too much cash around. Will be handy when we go on my visa run/holiday to Malaysia on Friday for four days too.

The only problem is making sure she doesn't get her hands on them, seeing as its me paying for them lol.


----------



## sombrado

MikeynJenz said:


> Not a problem with us as the credit cards we use were issued here, BDO literally threw them at us. We thought we were getting one but we were given three, a Visa, Mastercard and Amex.
> 
> Handy for the bigger purchases so that we don't have to carry too much cash around. Will be handy when we go on my visa run/holiday to Malaysia on Friday for four days too.
> 
> The only problem is making sure she doesn't get her hands on them, seeing as its me paying for them lol.


Hi, u mean BDO just issue to u 3 credit cards. Must u deposit money in their saving or time deposit account? And how much do u have to deposit to make BDO loved you so much...hehe. Thanks


----------



## MikeynJenz

sombrado said:


> Hi, u mean BDO just issue to u 3 credit cards. Must u deposit money in their saving or time deposit account? And how much do u have to deposit to make BDO loved you so much...hehe. Thanks


Just monthly deposits into a savings account seemed to be enough. Sometimes 30k sometimes more each month going into a savings account at BDO for about six months and then they are suddenly phoning us asking if we would like a credit card.

There was no application process, we didn't need to provide any requirements (which would have been difficult if we were asked) and here we are with three cards. Its only 45k limit combined across all three but we can increase that if we want...but its enough for us to cover our groceries at the mall each month and any larger purchases that we want.


----------



## sombrado

MikeynJenz said:


> Just monthly deposits into a savings account seemed to be enough. Sometimes 30k sometimes more each month going into a savings account at BDO for about six months and then they are suddenly phoning us asking if we would like a credit card.
> 
> There was no application process, we didn't need to provide any requirements (which would have been difficult if we were asked) and here we are with three cards. Its only 45k limit combined across all three but we can increase that if we want...but its enough for us to cover our groceries at the mall each month and any larger purchases that we want.


Hi, does other banks do the same as BDO? What if I put in a couple of million. Would they be so please to offer it to me and how much do u think is the credit limit?

Cos I've some spare monies which I want to put it in time deposit but I'm still looking around for the best interest offered by banks. Thank u.


----------



## MikeynJenz

I am pretty sure that if you put a couple of million LOL into any bank they might be tempted to offer you a credit card.

Not really sure about other banks as some of the others that we use have similar deposits put into them like Unionbank but they have yet to offer us any credit card.

It was only BDO and Citibank that offered us credit cards, despite us not even having an account with Citibank which was weird. We took up BDO as we had a savings account with them.

Not sure on credit limits but im sure you will get higher than us with a few mil in the bank. This can always be discussed with them and increased.


----------



## HondaGuy

The same thing happened with me a few years ago, except BDO didnt ask me if I wanted the credit card, they just sent it to me. One day I get an envelope in the mail with the credit card inside, already activated and everything with a p25k limit.


----------



## sombrado

MikeynJenz said:


> I am pretty sure that if you put a couple of million LOL into any bank they might be tempted to offer you a credit card.
> 
> Not really sure about other banks as some of the others that we use have similar deposits put into them like Unionbank but they have yet to offer us any credit card.
> 
> It was only BDO and Citibank that offered us credit cards, despite us not even having an account with Citibank which was weird. We took up BDO as we had a savings account with them.
> 
> Not sure on credit limits but im sure you will get higher than us with a few mil in the bank. This can always be discussed with them and increased.


Hi, frankly, I visit and spoke to the manager of Bank of Makati (rural bank) and he offer to me 7% interest but no credit card. 

Have u heard of this bank and if yes how u find this bank, is it safe. Tks


----------



## MikeynJenz

HondaGuy said:


> The same thing happened with me a few years ago, except BDO didnt ask me if I wanted the credit card, they just sent it to me. One day I get an envelope in the mail with the credit card inside, already activated and everything with a p25k limit.


Hmmm, i guess they would have done the same to us then, even if we hadnt answered their calls. We were expecting just one but were sent three, though they are combined really into one credit amount.

They need to be careful with that, handing credit around like that with no formal requirements etc. They should take a look at what happened to the western world and what that attitude did there.

The funny thing is that although we had a history of making deposits each month for a number of months, at the time they gave us the credit card we had nothing in the savings account at all (still dont)as we had shifted our savings to Unionbank.

Sombrado...never heard of that bank to be honest...seems your best bet for a credit card would be BDO.


----------



## sombrado

MikeynJenz said:


> Hmmm, i guess they would have done the same to us then, even if we hadnt answered their calls. We were expecting just one but were sent three, though they are combined really into one credit amount.
> 
> They need to be careful with that, handing credit around like that with no formal requirements etc. They should take a look at what happened to the western world and what that attitude did there.
> 
> The funny thing is that although we had a history of making deposits each month for a number of months, at the time they gave us the credit card we had nothing in the savings account at all (still dont)as we had shifted our savings to Unionbank.
> 
> Sombrado...never heard of that bank to be honest...seems your best bet for a credit card would be BDO.


Sir, thank you for your kind advice and cheer man.


----------



## sombrado

Dear members, I'd like to thank everyone for their kind and knowledgeable informations. I feel like a rookie compare to you guys out there and I am sure you all have been thru many incidents and experiences by the way you guy wrote your posting. I hope I can learn more from you fair dinkum veteran. Thank you


----------

